# Palofox Pier



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Me and my buddy Brandon went out last night around 9:30 to the Palofox pier.....Ended up buying some shrimp and went to town on the fish.....Several black snapper, lots of white trout (never would eat one in the past but figured what the heck), blue fish, red fish, lots of mullet, one ribbon fish.....Well we had a real good time ended up staying till about nine the next morning and no one had got a king bite just lots of spinner sharks out there....Well we had a blast and wish everyone good luck and keep the lines tight!!!!!

Matt


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

By the way sorry no pics his camera got soaked and for some reason wont work lol!!!!:doh


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet dude!! I'm thinking about heading out tonight...


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

You talking about downtown palafox pier??


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

Matt, we use to catch tons of whites off the deep hole at NAS where the Lex use to dock back in the 90s on our 1st little ski boat. They're quite good IF you cook them quickly. We tried to never freeze them. Usually, we'd beach the boat and clean fish while the boys played in the water off McCree or ski beach. I'd cook them the next day and they were good. Definantly not the best seafood of the area but quite edible! 

Glad you had good luck!! :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Fished palafox the last 2 night with live LYs,Menhanded and some pinfish....only white trout and cant keep a bait in the water because all of the ribbonfish...they are super thick


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey sorry yes I was talking about the downtown palafox pier.......But yeah we had to catch a few ribbons but just froze those for offshore......But yeah i did try some white trout the day after we caught them they werent bad but not my favorite by no means......Thanks for the replies....


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

forgot to tell you that we always SKINNED the white trout, too. It helps a WHOLE lot with the flavor. 

Best fishin' to ya!


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to here you had a good fishing time. Nice to here of the ribbon fish being there. They are some of the best king baits going. Might have to stop and get a few!:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

never used ribbon fish are they just for trolling or do they make good casting baits


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

> *fishn4fun (8/22/2008)*never used ribbon fish are they just for trolling or do they make good casting baits




Try casting a fresh ribbon to a cobia or king if you can sight one in the bay. Work it slow, like a live eel. You'll probably get bit. I'll never forget one cobe that refused everything, except a dead ribbon. You can't figure a fish, but with experience, you even the odds.


----------

